
Hydroxychloroquine with Azithromycin increase risk of cardiovascular mortality - bratao
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.08.20054551v1
======
Khelavaster
A 20% increased risk of heart attacks for 5 days of treatment for covid really
isn't a big deal compared to being sick with covid, unless the patient already
has heart issues.

For covid patients with heart conditions, doxycycline may be a decent
alternative to azithromycin.

------
morninglight
Millions of Americans have taken these antimalarial drugs at the direction of
the US government for at least 80 years. If you served in Vietnam, you know
what I'm talking about. If you were in the Peace Corps in sub-saharan Africa,
you know what I'm talking about. And on and on, ad nauseam.

But suddenly this relatively innocuous drug has grave and ominous overtones?
Something is clearly out of order. Why weren't people warned about this long
ago? Is the federal government now responsible for the coronary ailments of
unknown numbers of citizens?

There is little, if any, evidence that the combination with Azithromycin is
being highlighted as the culprit. So what is going on here?

Me thinks the current mixture of politics and medicine make everybody sick.

